# Things you see at the range



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Went to the range today and at last target check we saw this. She just needed to move 3 more lanes 







She had a sister but she was a little smarter and was up the hill.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Talk about Darwinian theory in action.:lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

So much for the theory that gun fire spooks deer.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> So much for the theory that gun fire spooks deer.


They didn't care one bit. This is a large range that had probably 20 people shooting, When they showed up.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I've had that happen as I was walking down range to swap targets. 

I have one that tops that. I had a guy who loaded 777 and a bullet into a percussion cap muzzleloader last season and couldn't get it to fire. (The cap isn't hot enough to ignite 777 but he didn't know that). He was at the bench a couple months ago with the nipple removed with a propane torch in his hand. He fully indented to shoot the flame of the torch down into the opening of the nipple to ignite the powder, with himself standing holding the torch. I suggested taking it to a gunsmith and having them use a bullet remover to take the bullet out. Wow.....


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

We have had deer walk in front of our 200M target backers in middle of a highpower rifle match with 10-15 centerfire shooters banging away. At 20X you don't see them until your entire scope field turns brown.

Last month I was shooting 2 ft over the heads of 6 turkeys who were grazing on the range in same scenario.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is that at Rose Lake shooting range? Just over the berms in that area are lots of thick nasty cover and a swamp, I used to hunt the area just down the road, great for deer, just not for people.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

MSUFW07 said:


> Is that at Rose Lake shooting range? Just over the berms in that area are lots of thick nasty cover and a swamp, I used to hunt the area just down the road, great for deer, just not for people.


Yes it is, and you're right it does get nasty back in there.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

1st stand at Detroit sportsmens congress sporting clay. About a month ago. Happens all the time.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

It seems to me that turkey sightings are becoming as common as squirrel sightings.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> 1st stand at Detroit sportsmens congress sporting clay. About a month ago. Happens all the time.


Only been there once, but the turkeys were there. They were throwing a rabbit there too!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Saw some deer at the top of the hill while shooting skeet at Detroit sportsmens congress. As it got darker more came out.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw the trapezoid cloud first .


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

The picture was taken from inside the club house but good call.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> View attachment 238375
> Saw some deer at the top of the hill while shooting skeet at Detroit sportsmens congress. As it got darker more came out.


They know they can't hit hard with 7 1/2's


----------

